# Shoe Goo for tire cuts?



## rockridge (Nov 17, 2004)

An experienced roadie told me he puts shoe goo on tire cuts. How efficaceous could this be?


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

rockridge said:


> An experienced roadie told me he puts shoe goo on tire cuts. How efficaceous could this be?


I use it for small knicks. I would not trust it on a large gash. Ask me to define those, it would be an eye test.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

how deep is the cut?


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

Can't hurt. It won't bond together a cut in the casing, but it will fill a small gap in the rubber, thus preventing small debris from getting stuck in there and possibly working their way through later and causing a puncture eventually. I've done it, and I can't say for sure it's ever prevented a puncture, but it seems like it can't hurt. It sticks well and wears tough. I use it to re-build the rubber heel bumpers on my road shoes, too.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

JCavilia said:


> It won't bond together a cut in the casing, but it will fill a small gap in the rubber...


This. Cuts through the rubber to the casing (to me) mean go buy a new tire, but it'll serve as a filler for gaps in the rubber portion.


----------



## headloss (Mar 3, 2013)

I use liquid electrical tape, which doesn't have as much of a gloss to it. Shoe-goo would probably work better for a larger coverage area, but I still find that it peels too easy to be a reliable repair (other than keeping debris out, as noted by others above).


----------



## rockridge (Nov 17, 2004)

Just small cuts 1/4 inch not too deep and not down to the casing. Although I think if one gets more than 5-6 cuts it is time for a new tire as things are starting to go south.


----------



## Roland44 (Mar 21, 2013)

rockridge said:


> An experienced roadie told me he puts shoe goo on tire cuts. How efficaceous could this be?


I can confirm it works, I personaly done it a few times...


----------



## Wetworks (Aug 10, 2012)

Just purchased some based on the advice in this thread. My two cuts are just deep enough to get the tip of my nail under, not more than that.


----------



## Wetworks (Aug 10, 2012)

First ride with the Shoe Goo treatment, worked as good as advertised. Thanks for the suggestion!


----------

